# 90 Gallon Cichlid Tank. Would Love Some Feed



## dredden (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey! I'm happy to finally be registered and posting. For the last several weeks i've been actively working towards setting up my tank for a shot at long term success. 
I am new at the fish game and have been trying to absorb as much info as possible. 
Here's an idea of my current setup:

90 Gallon
1 x Fluval FX5
Black and White Gravel, River Rocks, 2x Anubias, 1x Large Driftwood
1x Large Airstone
Kept at 79 degrees, pH 7, 50% water changes every week, sometimes twice a week
Not positive on other conditions such as nitrates etc. but regularly have my water tested at LFS, reported well.

1x 5" Jack Dempsey (Rocio octofasciata)
1x 2 1/2" Green Texas (H. carpintis)
1x 3" Geophagus Jurupari 
1x 2 1/2" Red Empress (Protomelas taeniolatus)
1x 6-7" Sailfin Pleco (Pterygoplichthys multiradiatus)

My Concerns:
I'm likely overstocked, but if kept at the current numbers, am i at all likely for success?
I've heard there may be aggression issues between the green texas and the jack dempsey, especially when fully grown, but have heard some are successfull
Is my mix current mix just have too much variation in water parameters due to origin?
Is there hope for the green texas and dempsey to coexist as the big guys amongst the smaller guys?
Any ideas regarding the red empress?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

It sounds like you have a great setup but quite the mix of stock. Although some condone it, I'm personally not a big fan of mixing CA, SA, and African cichlids. As of now, you have all three in your tank. I'd suggest you pick one of the three and have only fish from that origin.

As for your JD and Texas, all fish have different personalities so it's hard to say whether they will tolerate each other or not long term. If those are your two favorites, I'd suggest keeping those two, and perhaps adding another medium sized CA cichlid in order to prevent the two from singling each other out.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

Because you are over stocked I would suggest you get a test kit and start water testing your self only because the LFS usually use test strips and they are not very accurate. when your fish start to mature the bio load and aggression level in your tank is going to increase by a lot.

Good Luck!


----------



## dredden (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks so much!
i will definitely look into getting a test kit
the most aggression i see in the tank thus far is towards the poor peaceful geo, i feel his time in the tank is likely coming to an end
interestingly enough, *** had no bad thoughts on the empress attitude
i would like to hear more about my current mix, because i have to admit i'd hate to let more of them go
i recently returned/donated/found the right home for a medium-adult oscar, to avoid troubles with the jack
i also had a short run with a green severum but decided he was too calm in nature to do well in the tank, and to be honest just didn't have the greatest coloring.
i even had a flowerhorn whom was sold to me practically unable to swim =/ he ate and seemed to do okay for the time being but i couldn't watch the poor big guy just sit on the bottom all day, so i found him a better suited home.

Now that i'm down the oscar, severum, and flowerhorn, more loss would be kind of saddening 
but if you guys truly feel i need to make the changes, i guess i'll start looking into it.

If i did rid of the empress and the geo, what are some great suggestions for that third tank mate, to kind of balance the jack and the green texas?
the ideal fish for the pair?

ill post some pics soon


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

If it was my tank, I would lose the empress, the Jurupari and the pleco. The JD and Carpintis will fill the tank out when they are full size. One of three things is going to happen when the mature. they get along and except their ends of the tank, one of them kills the other or they pair up and you have 100's of little hybrids in your tank(at this point if you have any other tank mates they will probably kill them as well)

Good Luck!


----------



## dredden (Sep 8, 2013)

okay sounds about right
so why no pleco? just too much real estate?

do you think i could pull off the dempsey, green texas, pleco, and one other medium sized CA to balance things out?


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

You have to base the tank size on its inhabitants adult size. The Pleco is capable of reaching 16"-18" thats a lot of fish, on top of that they really create more of a mess than any of your other fish (plecs eat and poop then poop again and again and ....) the JD will most likely top out at 8" - 10" the texas can go to 12' its 2 big fish in a 48" x 18" foot print. it not a lot of room for them to avoid each other. If you really want plecs look for some bristle nose 5"- 6" max and give them some caves to avoid the cichlids.

90 gallons sounds like a lot of water but when you put 2 fairly big fish in it its really not especially in a 48" long tank.

Good Luck!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have to agree with DBLN8..

I'd trade in everything but the JD and Texas (if those are your two favs) and look to replace the Sailfin with a Bristle Nose Pleco as they stay much smaller. As for adding more fish, I think it's at least worth a shot to try and add another medium sized CA cichlid while the other two are still relatively young. Do you know the sex of the JD and Texas? If not, post up some pics and maybe we can sex them for you.

Also, besides adding another CA cichlid, I'd suggest adding a school of some type of dither fish as well (preferably at the same time you introduce the third CA cichlid). I think your best bets species wise are going to be Giant Danios or a larger growing tetra such as Buenos Aires. I'd look to add a school of about 6-10.


----------



## dredden (Sep 8, 2013)

okay, i will look to trade in the pleco, geo, and empress
any suggestions for the third medium size CA?
as far as schooling fish the danios and tetras seem a little dull, but would add some nice movement
how about 3 or so silver dollars?

ill post pictures soon! thanks


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

The third CA cichlid is going to be hit or miss.. what do you have a available to you?

As for the dithers, I think BA tetras are a great looking tetra, especially when mature. However if you don't like them maybe look into a species of Rainbow. Silver Dollars get quite large and do better in schools of at least 5+ as they are quite skittish.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Your common Tetras can be boring however there are some killer species available. I have provided a few links to some awesome fish. These are all larger size fish

African Red Eye Tetra http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/ar ... ilopterus/

Sailfin Tetra 




Filament Barb


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/512917845031713193/

Mascara Barb http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/da ... assimilis/

Royal Danio


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/512917845031535742/

Yoma Danio http://www.danios.info/fish/feegradei.aspx

Royal Butterfly Danio


----------



## dredden (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks! okay yeah, and at $20 a pop, the silver dollars might be the wrong direction

today at my LFS, i saw giant danios with some great orange and blue coloring. they are fairly large, maybe 2.5"
i will likely get, idk maybe 6? soon while the texas and JD are still pretty small

as for smaller options, at the moment i saw rainbow cichlids, green tiger tetra, and tinfoil barbs
i discussed my tank with my go to guy at the store, and he agreed to rid of the sailfin, empress, and geo
i will likely trade them in later today for some store credit

as for the third CA, should i not bother or do you think **** mediate some aggression?
how about a convict


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Just FYI.. When I mentioned Rainbows, I meant something like these: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/melanotaenia-boesemani/ , not H. multispinosa (rainbow cichlids).

The Giant Danios should work well and I'd say a school of 6-8 is about right. A convict could work as well, you'd just have to try it out and see. Maybe see if your LFS can get in salvini's as they are something a bit "different" that could possibly work as well. Regardless, after trading in the other 3 and introducing the Danios and 3rd (if you so choose) cichlid, I'd definitely recommend you re-scape the tank to "reset" any territories that may currently exist.


----------



## dredden (Sep 8, 2013)

Okay so today i traded in the pleco, geo, and empress 
I listened to you guys and added a school of 8 giant danios, about 2" or so

some really nice color in them, its fun to watch them get chased around with no trouble
i imagine their growth rate would be pretty quick and should grow in well with the cichlids

i also spotted a pretty nice looking convict, a bit smaller than the texas at a really good price so i grabbed him/her
seems really calm but a fast swimmer.
the 3 CA cichlids often swim aside each other, even grazing against one another with little to no recognition or apperant aggression
the JD does seem stressed from time to time, turning a pale color, but usually returns to a dark color quickly

The JD recognized and ate the hikari gold pellets last night for the first time!
i fed the danios some feeder flakes, is this a good way to go?

as for now while the large piece of driftwood soaks, 
i have a couple nubias anchored under river rocks in the center of the tank
i recently added a clay pot with the opening facing the left back corner for hiding
as well as a tall artificial "cave" ideal for smaller fish i had laying around placed in the right corner, the texas seems to like hiding in there, 
won't be able to fit for too long though aha

concerns:
1. as of today, all three cichlids seem to somewhat endlessly travel from hiding spot to hiding spot, 
sometimes all three will be in one spot. is it likely each will determine a territory?
2. am i right to feed the danios feeder/goldfish flakes?
3. is it likely the smallest (convict), in between (green texas), and largest (JD), will grow out at about the same times? 
4. any tips/suggestions on how to arrange my current decoration, and when including the drift wood.

i will post pics soon,
just pretty busy getting back to the stacks

as always,
Thanks! :fish:


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Everything sounds good.. To answer your questions:

1. I wouldn't be too concerned as they are probably just settling in and and getting use to each other. It is likely each will pick "their" spot.
2. Feeding them flake is just fine and probably a good idea if they aren't able to eat the Hikari pellets.
3. Growth really varies, but it should grow relatively quickly with a good feeding regimen and clean water.
4. It's hard to really give any suggestions without pics. Just try to create three separate territories for each to claim.


----------



## dredden (Sep 8, 2013)

okay thanks!
ill be sure to post some by tonight, 
just gotta find the old camera


----------



## dredden (Sep 8, 2013)

hey so i still haven't had a chance to get pictures,
but after looking at different posts, i'm pretty sure i have a male JD
he has remained a pretty pale pinkish color, but his spots are still super bright and bands are nice and dark
i hope the pale base isn't too suggestive of any major issues

the smale convict seems to be doing okay, not bothered by the JD or texas
the JD and Texas seem to be getting along without fighting, but still go from hiding spot to hiding spot, 
chasing one another away.

today i noticed a small tear on the JDs right fin =/
it seems a bit white, but may just be from bumping into the artificial cave or something.
i hope its not fin rot, i kinda doubt it considering it developed in one day.
just to be safe, i ordered bottles of API Melafix X-strength for cichlids, Pimafix, and Stress Coat +

i also believe the green texas to be male, but not all to sure
as for the convict i have no clue

should i be super concerned with the health of the anubias, i can't really tell if they're falling apart or doing relatively well,
is the chance of decaying plants of major concern for water quality?

i've heard several times, that plants do well with salt.
any ideas on how much, what type, and how to apply?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

As for sexing your fish..

- Female JD's will have blue "smudges" on their lower gill plate and chin. Males will have only a small amount of spotting, if anything at all.
- Female Texas's will have a black blotch towards the front/middle of their dorsal fin. Males will not.
- Female Convicts will have orange/yellow on their stomachs. Males will not.

I wouldn't be to concerned about the torn fin. As long as your water is clean and all the parameters are in check it should heal quickly. No real need to add any chemicals. As for the plants, Anubias tends to grow very slowly, so as long as their green your doing just fine. And, I believe you have it mixed up - plants do not like salt.


----------



## dredden (Sep 8, 2013)

as to my knowledge i have a male JD, female green texas, and male convict.
the JD stays a pale pinkish color, hope he's not too stressed


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

JD's usually darken up with age. The color and brightness of their environment also impacts their color..


----------

